# Got The Axe



## wrmiller (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorta knew it was coming, but I was told not to worry. 

My company (and many others in the storage industry), have had a recent spat of RIFs (Reduction In Force, a.k.a. Layoff, Pink Slip Party, etc., etc...), and mine is the latest. So I'm scrambling to make adjustments. Will try to get the house sold and move back to the Phoenix, AZ area where the kids are. Not even sure I'll have a place for the machines, but will give it my best. 

Really needed one or two more years, but oh well, such is life. It (life) just kinda walks up and kicks you in the throat when you least expect it.


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2016)

I always looked at a layoff as a new opportunity.  Now you have to time to concentrate on actually making some money for you rather than making money for someone else.  You have enough experience to start consulting or something along those lines in addition to doing machine work.  Automated machine design/build or something else fun?

Best of luck to you!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 20, 2016)

I will likely start loosing weight on a diet of PB&Js, mac & cheese, and hotdogs. So I guess it won't be all bad?


----------



## microshop dinker (Jul 20, 2016)

I truly hope you get a silk parachute out of this situation.  That, at least, will help ease  the monetary trauma of this forced transition.  Stay strong and may you very soon be rewarded w/new and better employment and security.  Sammy


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 20, 2016)

The last few of years in my career was fought with RIFs, layoffs, etc.  Each layoff lead to a less Primo working situation.  I finally got fed up with the situation.  I put together my own business.  Guess what, not only was I the last potential person to get fired, but my income increased significantly.  Since I wasn't spending 6 hours a day in safety meetings, budget meetings, sensitivity training, etc., I was actually working and making money.  I am now comfortably retired.  My advice is figure out what you are good at and what you would like to do; and do it.  It won't be safe and it will be very scary.  If you try hard enough and persevere you will probably be the happiest you have ever been  in your life. 
Randy


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 20, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> I will likely start loosing weight on a diet of PB&Js, mac & cheese, and hotdogs. So I guess it won't be all bad?



Don't forget Cup-O-Noodles


----------



## Sandia (Jul 20, 2016)

Bill, wish you the best. Hang in there, it will work out in time.


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 20, 2016)

When you get sick of penutbutter and jelly, turn the sandwich over and have jelly and penutbutter.
Seriously I pray all works out in your favor.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## brino (Jul 20, 2016)

Bill,

This is one of those events that will test you and show what you're made of.

Here's hoping you can keep the machines!
For me losing the ability to fix/make/tinker would be as big a blow as losing employment.
In fact, I would need it as therapy even more.

Maybe you can find a member here in Phoenix with a spare corner of a shop, even temporarily as you figure things out.

Good luck, we are all pulling for you!
-brino


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 20, 2016)

Bill, 
   Things have a way of working out. Every time I thought the world was ending , another door opens and I wound up better than before. Like I always said.... "God gives me what I need .. Nothing more .. Nothing less... Just what I need".  I always had faith. So...Have faith this will lead to a better life.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 20, 2016)

No, no parachute. I wish. The last time this happened, in 2002, I was unemployed for over three years and pretty much lost everything. I'm in a little better shape this time and hopefully it won't go as bad as the last. Only time will tell. 

I'm thinking about getting back into IPSC shooting and hanging a shingle out and do some pistol smithing. Gotta find a place to hang my hat first, and figure out how to get the machines down there.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 20, 2016)

Like Mark said God will make the difference. He is a master at planing we don't always see at first what he is wanting from us.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear about the layoff, but as the others have said it could be a new opportunity to do something new and fulfilling. I was self employed for nearly 40 yrs and other than dealing with the guy I worked for (sometimes even I can't get along with me), I wouldn't have had it any other way. Colorado will miss you, but Arizona should be nice this winter. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2016)

i'm very sorry to hear the news, but i have every confidence that your spirit does not reside in where you work.
it resides inside you, my friend.
make lemonade from lemons, you and all of us will be very proud.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 21, 2016)

I remember when I was young... was laid off from a really questionable job...

While it 'felt' bad... it was a blessing in disguise... as I decided to go self employed.  
It is difficult to start out on your own... and it is a LOT easier if one has some income sources 'carry one' along...
However how much you want it, will determine how far you go.

IMO the following are good things to consider:
*Goal setting: writing down what your goals are, and consider them carefully...
*Budgeting: then write down what it will take to get there.  What this does is help one not get caught up in the momentum of the event, and spend $$$ on things not necessary.
*Consider some form of part time income generation... NO, not flipping burgers... something like consulting, specialty repairs, specialty parts, etc.  
Having a machine shop and knowing how to design/make parts... opens a HUGE door in this area, here are some suggestions: custom parts for restoring cars, small runs of parts for larger 'job shop' machine shops (it is cheaper for the big shops to sub out small parts runs), specialty one time repairs for folks that will pay for it.  It takes some 'getting out there' and 'creative thinking'... however one can find things they will be paid for... if they try.  
*Business coach... no, not one of those folks who is all sales hype... someone that will help YOU reach YOUR goals... one has to look a bit to find one of these.

Please keep us in the loop... we all like to hear of a fellow forum member succeeding!

And yeah, we will all keep you in our prayers.

GA


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 21, 2016)

I would like to do something with the machines I have, but I'm no machinist by any stretch. I can make things, and oftentimes don't even do it the same way a machinist would, but it gets made. The one off/custom parts idea has merit. I'm also pretty good at working on pistols. I know of two (a Para and a 1911) that I built from bare frames that are still in service as duty guns after over 20 years. Not bad.

I was told once by a machinist friend that I think more like an artist than a machinist. I think that was a compliment?


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 21, 2016)

I know the feeling; went through two layoffs in a row along with a divorce. Started doing consulting after the last one and doing ok now.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> I would like to do something with the machines I have, but I'm no machinist by any stretch. I can make things, and oftentimes don't even do it the same way a machinist would, but it gets made. The one off/custom parts idea has merit. I'm also pretty good at working on pistols. I know of two (a Para and a 1911) that I built from bare frames that are still in service as duty guns after over 20 years. Not bad. I was told once by a machinist friend that I think more like an artist than a machinist. I think that was a compliment?



if you don't mind some advise, i'll give you a piece.
if you are familiar with firearms, and like being around them,
offer your services as a cleaner at every range in the area, for a nominal fee.
you'd be surprised who would/will need and desire the service.
i learned the operation of hundreds of guns that way


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 21, 2016)

i started with buying gun books, my favorites were the :
Gun Digest Book of Exploded Gun Drawings
Gun Digest Book of Automatic Pistols : Assembly/Disassembly
( http://www.gundigeststore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=book+of+exploded+drawings)


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2016)

Head to Phoenix as soon as you can feasibly can. 3 active outdoor ranges there and very large pistol crowd in the Valley, it wont take long for you to establish a reputation. Looking at the pistol work you posted, I would bet you would do fine.

Enjoy the journey as you blaze new trails for your future. Good luck to you.


----------



## mikey (Jul 22, 2016)

Truly sorry to hear of this, Bill. I will pray that this turns out to be a blessing in disguise and that the future turns out great for you. Sorry, no sound advice to pass on but I'll keep you in my thoughts.

Best of luck!

Mike


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 22, 2016)

IMO being 'creative' is an asset to a machinist...
If a person is too much 'nuts and bolts'... they cannot figure out anything that is not a standard SAE thread... 

The hard part, IMO, is getting out there and finding work... it takes a lot of cold calling.
Bottom line: If you can make levers for a garage door opener... you can make $$$.
I visited a shop last year... that was making 500 levers for a garage door company... and also did custom competition handgun work.

Gotta think outside the box... and just 'make it happen'.

Running a business is a different skill than making things...
However NOT a difficult skill to learn... it just takes willingness and asking the right folks.

And there is NO DOUBT in my mind... there is more than adequate help available here at HM forum.

MODS and BOD:  Could we consider a forum category for folks that run small businesses?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 22, 2016)

Bamban said:


> Head to Phoenix as soon as you can feasibly can. 3 active outdoor ranges there and very large pistol crowd in the Valley, it wont take long for you to establish a reputation. Looking at the pistol work you posted, I would bet you would do fine.
> 
> Enjoy the journey as you blaze new trails for your future. Good luck to you.



Thanks Bamban, that is the very plan that is taking form in my mind, and one of the main reasons I'm looking specifically at that area. Used to shoot the sectionals in Mesa, so very familiar with the place. Have also shot at the Ben Avery range. When living in Tucson, I shot with the group there at the Catalina range. I wanted to get a open class gun built over the next year or so just to get back into competing at the various ranges with that group of folks, but I can start with what I have I guess. I'm too old and slow(er) now to compete with the young flat-bellies but wanted to showcase my weapons as 'advertisement' to maybe get some work here and there to give me some walking around money.

Need to see if I can dredge up some old contacts I used to have. They may be useful. One would be Irv at Bar-Sto barrels. Last I heard his father died and he's running the place now. We used to shoot together in SoCal and he'd make me custom barrels for for some of my wildcats and other builds. Most of the pros I knew when I was shooting are probably retired (Rob, Brian), and it's a whole new bunch of youngsters now, but I could get out there and learn a bit about the new generation and their equipment.

Couldn't hurt.


----------



## Bamban (Jul 22, 2016)

I will dig out some old contacts I have in the semiconductor business, they always send out some small stuff to be machined. Better yet sign on Linkedin and look up my connections in the Valley and when you get going introduce yourself to them. My name on the site is Nez Rongero and my email address is nez.rongero@gmail.com


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 22, 2016)

I like Ulma Doctors idea of firearm cleaning...
Many folks who are young and seriously competitive shooters in my area...
Have the 'smith at the range' clean their weapons regularly.
Checking sighting is extra of course.

There are lots of small and simple parts you can make for folks...
If you still had the 12C... you could CNC it and set up automation...


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 22, 2016)

GA Gyro said:


> If you still had the 12C... you could CNC it and set up automation...



Fairly certain Chris isn't giving up El Hefe anytime soon. Especially now that he has a better matching lathe to go with it.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jul 22, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Fairly certain Chris isn't giving up El Hefe anytime soon. Especially now that he has a better matching lathe to go with it.



Understand that...

If I had been in the area (and not as busy with heating and AC as I am)...
I would have bought the lady from you... and CNC'ed it.

Ahhh... hindsight... such a friend... when it is NOT gonna happen...


----------



## zmotorsports (Jul 28, 2016)

Just saw this Bill.  Sorry to hear that.  I hate to see you have to sell the machines that you have worked so hard to acquire.  I hope you are able to find some way of using them and incorporating that into making a living.

Good luck my friend.

Mike.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks Mike. 

I'm a bit mad at myself right now for drinking the kool-aid here, i.e. listening to the "you need bigger machines" stuff, and buying the bigger machines before I had planned to (which was going to be AFTER I retired). Everything I've done to date could have been done on my little PM25 and SB 8k lathe. If I still had those, I could have just rolled them and the 40" tool boxes they were mounted to up a ramp and into a moving van. Oh well...


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 28, 2016)

I have been laid off about 5 or 6 times since 2004. Each lasting about 6 months before I was able to land another position.  You need to keep looking, or start your own business.  There will be a ray of light, you just have to dig in and find it.  BTW losing weight is what I did too. Because I was happier for a short while before fear set in. Also I worked like crazy on things that needed getting done.  

Good luck, and don't let the depression get to you. There's light out there, you just have to search to find it.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Bill sorry to hear about your situation. I am in construction and have been laid off, re-hired, fired, and resigned more times in that last 6 years than I care to admit. I am in the process of starting up my own thing. I am doing consulting project management, and taking on other small gigs to get by for now as I formulate a plan. Keep your spirits up and I look forward to meeting you when you get down to Phienix!


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey Brooks! How have you been?  

You Sir, are on my list of people to meet when I get down there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## brav65 (Jul 29, 2016)

wrmiller said:


> Hey Brooks! How have you been?
> 
> You Sir, are on my list of people to meet when I get down there. Looking forward to it!



Doing well Bill it has been a hot one so far this summer.  Too hot to work in the shop.  I been working on building a 3D printer, as usual I have been "improving" it as I go.   The other thing keeping me out of the shop is how messy it is.  I have just not had the energy to go clean up.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 1, 2016)

Put in a Craigslist ad right now for services you can do with your machinery and put another in every week as they go down the list and it is free.  Might find something for a little money to do with your time.

I have had changes in jobs and always months later I am glad I did change.  

Would be really nice to get back with the kids too.  

You would have to consider moving away from Colorado and your legal weed though!  Hey thinking of that you could spend time on making smoking implements with your machines and selling them on Craigslist..  Or make a bunch of custom stuff and sell the lot at one of the dispenseries.


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks for the input Cadillac, appreciate it. 

Not going to miss the weed though. Will be glad to be away from it. Between the distracted drivers, drunks, and now stoners, I was safer on the roads in the L.A. area when the freeway shootings were going on.


----------



## Bamban (Aug 1, 2016)

brav65 said:


> Hey Bill sorry to hear about your situation. I am in construction and have been laid off, re-hired, fired, and resigned more times in that last 6 years than I care to admit. I am in the process of starting up my own thing. I am doing consulting project management, and taking on other small gigs to get by for now as I formulate a plan. Keep your spirits up and I look forward to meeting you when you get down to Phienix!



If you are getting into PM consulting, and have your PMP certification, give me shout, I can give you a couple of names in the Valley you can network with. 

Send me an email
nez.rongero@gmail.com


----------



## maker of things (Aug 1, 2016)

Bill, sorry to hear about the unfortunate turn of events. Good luck whatever your next step is.


----------



## freebird914 (Aug 18, 2016)

Feel for the situation ... I feel it is only a matter of time for  me ... Been watching the writing on the wall and it is not pretty ... Started prepping years ago finally paid the house off and with my small military check I will have shelter but no food ... lol Please keep us informed of your adventures I hope to learn from the people that face similar situations. I am still in the pay off / save mode prepping for what I truly feel is coming ... How did others prepare and handle this type of economy ? Thanks


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 18, 2016)

Kinda different being self employed most of my life...
Getting up most days and hustling a buck is a way of life for me.

Honestly... this is gonna be the BEST year for my heating and AC business since 2006...

Now a word for the folks who are getting laid off...
It is difficult to get oneself into the mindset of self employment... it is kinda opposite what one has been doing.
However, once one makes the decision to go forward, it is not hard.
Just decide you ARE GONNA DO IT...
And seek the help to work out the details.

Back when I was on the MOD staff (NO time to do it anymore)...
I suggested we start a forum area for folks who are gonna have to 'take care of themselves'...
Wonder if that suggestion was taken seriously and if it happened...
Have not seen it yet... but then have not looked.

Seems to me a section of this forum to help folks transition to running a small business...
Would be a good thing.

Thoughts???


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 18, 2016)

That would be a good idea GA Gyro. 
How to become self -employed 101.

What regs, licenses or helpful hints of what to look out for, so you don't become self -employed at the license plate stamping factory with the high walls and razor wire.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your situation.  Getting laid off is a scary thing, especially if you're married with kids and a house payment like I was at one time.  I was laid off of two sweet jobs doing what I loved, but not making a lot of money.  When I got hired at my current job, my boss said that this will be the last job you ever have.  That was 26 years ago now.  I took a position in a field that I would never have expected or wanted, but I needed work and a friend gave me a tip to apply.  I was primarily a mechanic, machinist, electrician and I ended up managing the fuel storage and distribution system for a major airport.  Easy work, good pay and benefits and I don't even have to do the work, just use my experience and knowledge.

I guess the moral of the story is, don't let fear stop you from taking a chance on something outside your comfort zone.  If your a believer, let go and let God guide your path.  If not, just call it fate - what do you have to lose?


----------



## wrmiller (Aug 19, 2016)

The last time this happened, I had the title of Director of Engineering overseeing a fair number of people. In desperation I applied for a 'manager trainee' position with one of those stop-and-rob convenience store chains. After a month or so, I received a letter saying thanks, but we are currently interviewing better qualified candidates. When my wife looked at me with a puzzled expression on her face and asked "what does that mean?" I told her that basically the idiot who read my resume had no clue as to who had written the resume or what that person was capable of understanding/doing. Any educated person with a lick of common sense could run one of those joints with one eye closed...

Or maybe they thought I was 'overqualified' and would bolt at the first opportunity. Another stupid assumption on this person's part because had they talked to me they would have found out that I was wanting to walk away from the high-tech and not look back. It was even in my cover letter. But hey, I'm sure they had real top notch people at corporate looking over these resumes...LOL.


----------

